# Arc Flash Hood Power Ventilators



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep the batteries with the hood instead of installed. 

I've had that same issue with several devices.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Powered hood ventilator....for real? I think there's only a hood around here because some customers require it. No way would we ever spring for a powered hood. Don't whine about dead batteries! My god just be happy you have it. Gl on whatever fix you use.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I know it sounds like a bunch of BS but if you ever racked in a VCPW or any other type of screw racking breaker on a warm to her day you would appreciate the power vent option. 
I have done many a VCPW with out Power Vent and it leaves you gasping for when you get it racked in all of the way in.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Nono.. I'm hip man. I would totally appreciate a power vented hood. My company is just to cheap to ever consider one 😞

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Do they even know you can get vented hoods?


----------

